# September Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (27 August 2008)

The new month is nearly upon us! Time to put on your thinking caps and come up with an entry for the September stock tipping competition! 

The competition leader so far this month is chrissyoscar with *SLA* having achieved an impressive 79.66% gain so far! Mofra is currently in second place with *NEO*, sitting on a return of 30.43%. Rounding out the top three this month is jtb with his selection *RPC* which has returned a solid 26.67%.

The September stock tipping competition is once again kindly sponsored by IG Markets, so be sure to pay them a visit. IG Markets was the first company licensed by ASIC to provide CFDs, and has continued to lead the way in terms of service, range of markets and innovative products. IG Markets offers a choice of two outstanding trading platforms that give you the power to trade on thousands of global markets at the click of a button. Guaranteed market prices on all shares, low commissions, and superior service, look to IG Markets for the winning solution.*

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition.

3. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between September 1 and September 30.

4. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The winner will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* a $75 gift voucher to be spent at the ASF Investment Shop (or $50 cash if you prefer). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Sunday August 31 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!  


*A Product Disclosure Statement for this product is available from IG Markets Ltd and should be considered before deciding to enter into any transactions with IG Markets Ltd. ABN 84 099 019 851. AFSL No. 220440.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (27 August 2008)

ill give RRS, range resources another whirl,thankyou kindly Joe.


----------



## LeeTV (27 August 2008)

CMR(Compass Resources)for me thanks


----------



## Aargh! (27 August 2008)

EXM thanks Joe.


----------



## prawn_86 (27 August 2008)

BCC thanks Joe


----------



## nunthewiser (27 August 2008)

GLH thanks


----------



## sam76 (27 August 2008)

CAG thanks


----------



## Agentm (27 August 2008)

i would do SLA but i'll leave that for someone else

ADI for me again.. thanks joe


----------



## rub92me (27 August 2008)

Time to revisit an old favourite. ADY please.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (27 August 2008)

CSE thanks Joe.


----------



## Shrewd Crude (27 August 2008)

What a cool competition...
thanks for running it Joe...
This month im picking *EPR*...

.^sc


----------



## YELNATS (27 August 2008)

I'll try BRM thanks.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (27 August 2008)

BMY for me thanks Joe! Good luck to all


----------



## springhill (27 August 2008)

CXY thanks


----------



## Lucky_Country (27 August 2008)

Third time lucky POS for me please.


----------



## explod (27 August 2008)

IGR thanks Joe.


----------



## grace (27 August 2008)

LNC thanks Joe (hoping it doesn't have a big announcement this week....)


----------



## nioka (27 August 2008)

I'll stick with BUL thanks Joe. One of these days!!!!!! ( the longer it takes the more of them I'll have, so I'll win either way.. I live in hope)


----------



## the barry (27 August 2008)

bmn, now that i have sold out the ?$%## will run. lol


----------



## pan (27 August 2008)

G'day Joe

*TNC* please

thanks


----------



## Go Nuke (27 August 2008)

Hmmm after taking the wooden spoon ( I think for last month ) after more research, i think i will have to take *EGO* please Joe.

Hopefully drilling to start next month and should reach target depth (weather considering) by the months end.

Speculation buying


----------



## drillinto (27 August 2008)

LRF

Thank you, Joe.


----------



## AnDy62 (27 August 2008)

Yo,
Could I go for umm.... BBP 
Thanks Joe.


----------



## son of baglimit (27 August 2008)

NMS


----------



## JTLP (27 August 2008)

Grace you quick gun you got me back! Good luck.

Joe, can I please have MAK


----------



## BIG BWACULL (27 August 2008)

Agentm said:


> i would do SLA but i'll leave that for someone else
> 
> ADI for me again.. thanks joe



thanks SLA for me


----------



## agro (27 August 2008)

CZA


----------



## imajica (27 August 2008)

aqa thanks


----------



## blehgg (27 August 2008)

3 months running ~ I'm gonna go *CDS *


----------



## steven1234 (27 August 2008)

IFE thanks


----------



## Family_Guy (27 August 2008)

CEU pls big fella


----------



## Boggo (27 August 2008)

I would like to put the mockers on *UMC *

Ta


----------



## Dezza (27 August 2008)

KEY please!

Will keep tipping it till gas becomes gold :


----------



## rico01 (28 August 2008)

LEG for me thanks Joe


----------



## Trader Paul (28 August 2008)

Hi Joe,

AZZ ..... announced a  placement to a US investor this week, at a 
premium to the current share price, so with 4 significant and positive
time cycles in September, we may see a rally off recent lows ... 

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## xaf (28 August 2008)

AGO - Please


----------



## TheAbyss (28 August 2008)

QGC - BG relinquishes some of QGC to a global player at a healthy profit to accommodate the Accc for its Origin bid to be successful.

Allowed to dream.


----------



## chrissyoscar (28 August 2008)

SLA was good to me this month but as it's taken I'll try BPO.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 August 2008)

KML has been good to me this month, so I'll stick with it for Sept, thanks Joe.

gg


----------



## Pommiegranite (28 August 2008)

TZL please Joe. Thanks


----------



## Muschu (28 August 2008)

I'll try AXO please on the grounds that they've gotta go somewhere sometime somehow.


----------



## Nicks (29 August 2008)

MDA please, if not CNM.


----------



## peter2 (29 August 2008)

CGG

Thanks Joe.


----------



## Wysiwyg (29 August 2008)

BWN please Joe.


----------



## dotocom (29 August 2008)

CVN please, thanks Joe


----------



## matt1987 (29 August 2008)

MUN for me

cheers

matt


----------



## jonnycage (29 August 2008)

pre  for me please kind sir

cheers


----------



## skiper (29 August 2008)

CVI thanks Joe


----------



## legs (29 August 2008)

TOE please. 
Uranium debate about to fire up again , i believe.


----------



## bigdog (29 August 2008)

ROC for me thnx


----------



## jonojpsg (29 August 2008)

I'll take GBG thanks


----------



## Dowdy (29 August 2008)

NORTH AUSTRALIAN DIAMONDS LTD (NAD)


----------



## Knobby22 (29 August 2008)

MOC Mortgage Choice.


----------



## snapperhunter (29 August 2008)

ICN Please


----------



## kenny (29 August 2008)

GGP for me thanks.

Cheers,

Kenny


----------



## golfmos123 (29 August 2008)

WMT please Joe.......


----------



## jonnycage (29 August 2008)

TMR thank you kind sir,  as pre  is tradking under 1cent


----------



## concorde43 (29 August 2008)

HAW up for grabs.


----------



## piston broke (29 August 2008)

i,ll go for a shore thing and say SLA by 200%


----------



## Green08 (29 August 2008)

WKL thank you Joe


----------



## refined silver (29 August 2008)

PGM please Joe


----------



## noirua (29 August 2008)

WEC please, thanks


----------



## lioness (29 August 2008)

CMR for me Joe.


----------



## kgee (30 August 2008)

BMO thanks


----------



## CAB SAV (30 August 2008)

NGE, Thanks


----------



## brty (30 August 2008)

Hi Joe,

I'll throw the dart at GTP, it will either double or die in the short term.

brty


----------



## white_goodman (30 August 2008)

ill take Macquarie Group thanks... MQG


----------



## lioness (30 August 2008)

Joe,

I noticed my tip for CMR was taken.

So please put me down for MLI.


----------



## MR. (30 August 2008)

GRR.   Please.  

That's three months in a row I've requested GRR now. 
I'm beginning to think I've got the wrong year! .........  or wrong stock!


----------



## Doris (31 August 2008)

Time for QOL methinks!  Thanks for your top site!


----------



## brerwallabi (31 August 2008)

OK I am bottom picking, time for a few gold explorers to follow the producers.
EXM please.
I hold.


----------



## jtb (31 August 2008)

Go Nuke said:


> Hmmm......




The new avatar is for BMN hey bro'

3rd time lucky for RPC thanks Joe


----------



## Real1ty (31 August 2008)

CUO please


----------



## Santoro (31 August 2008)

Don't laugh but I'm goin SBM thanks


----------



## Aargh! (31 August 2008)

brerwallabi said:


> OK I am bottom picking, time for a few gold explorers to follow the producers.
> EXM please.
> I hold.




Check post #4, I've already taken it


----------



## Mofra (31 August 2008)

I'll have PNA please


----------



## M34N (31 August 2008)

*BLU* please!


----------



## Miner (31 August 2008)

CXG please Joe

If some one has  already taken it then PRU for me


----------



## Whiskers (31 August 2008)

*SML* please Joe.


----------



## Gundini (31 August 2008)

I'll go for JRV for a laugh, but if taken MRK thanks Joe...


----------



## justjohn (31 August 2008)

Nothing like leaving it to the last minute CUS thanks Joe:


----------



## barney (31 August 2008)

BBC thanks Joe.


----------



## WindriderAU (31 August 2008)

LNC Please


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 August 2008)

FMG thanx joe


----------

